# IBC abtrennen--wie?



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

hallo alle

wie kann man am besten einen IBC abtrennen in 2 kammern?

ich bin zwar im begriff nach dem siebfilter in einer regentonne zwei weitere nachzuschalten,-eine für biomaterial, die zweite mit 15 patronen a' 75 cm,-habe aber auch immer noch meinen zweiten IBC rumstehen.

bevor ich nun endgültig zur tat schreite wollte ich doch nochmal nachhaken.

grüsse
ulla


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

Hallo

was soll denn rein ?

ich geh mal davon aus der Behälter ist aufgeschnitten 

gut ist die Rundung stehen zu lassen damit bleibt der IBC stabiler !

Abtrennen    
entweder eine Trennwand so maßgenau wie möglich aus 
Plexiglas , Polycarbonat oder irgendeinem anderen bearbeitbarem 
das heisst mindestens "schlagzähem" Kunststoff schneiden
und diesen mit Abstandshaltern aus Gewindestangen oder eben solchen Platten im Behälter positionieren 

oder 

stellt eine Platte mit den notwendig Öffnungen flach auf eine paar Mauerziegel oder Abschnitten von KG - Rohren o.Ä.
und trennt so Unten von Oben  

dadurch entfallen Bohrungen durch den Behälter

das geht zwar auch kann aber Probleme da sich die Behälterwände sich beim Befüllen und Temperaturunterschieden doch stark bewegen

eine andere Möglichkeit ist den Behälter mit einem kleineren Behälter ,den man hineinstellt, zu unterteilen

das können z.B. Abschnitte von großen Versickerungsrohren  oder irgendwelche Tanks oder Teile davon sein 

dann ist eben nicht links von rechts sondern Innen von Außen getrennt  


schönes WE


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hallo karsten
erstmal danke für deine ausführliche info 

ich dachte mir, daß in den ersten ,abgeteilten bereich biomaterial und im zweiten dann die patronen kommen sollten.
ein kugelhahn ist unten an einer seite. wäre ideal als schmutzablauf.
das *dach* des IBC ist abgetrennt, das metallgitter und der metallfuß sind noch dran.
15 patronen 75 cm hab ich bestellt und die passen sowohl in eine hälfte IBC wie auch in das erst angedachte regenfaß.

 
wenn ich nun eine regentonne in den IBC stelle für das biomaterial und den rest als patronenbereich nehmen würde...
dann habe ich entweder keinen schmutzablauf im biobehälter oder muß durch beide behälter plus durch den IBC  einen ablauf bauen ( lassen)
gewonnen hätte ich da eigentlich nichts...
kann ich auch gleich   nur regentonnen nehmen...

muß ich nochmal drüber brüten.

gruß und schönes wochenende

ulla


----------



## Wilm (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

Hallo Ulla,
ich glaube, beim trennen des IBCs in 2 Kammern wirst Du Probleme bekommen.
Ein IBC ist nichts anderes als ein Transportbehälter auf Industriepalette und nicht für den dauerhaften Umbau geeigenet. Er soll ja bestimmungsgemäß nur Flüssigkeiten von A nach B für die Spedi transportieren.

Durch die Temperaturschwankungen weitet sich der Kunststoffkörper doch beträchtlich im Metallkorpus. So kannst Du jetzt eine super Trennwand bauen, diese mit Innotxx verkleben und im Winter den großen Riss entdecken.

Wenn Du Platzmangel hast (und wer möchte nicht ein "unsichtbares" __ Filtersystem), dann würde ich nach kleineren IBCs suchen.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

danke Wilm für die info

platzmangel hab ich eigentlich eher keinen. verkleiden muß ich so oder so auch die regentonnen.
wenn ich nun kleinere  IBC kaufe , wo ich bereits den großen IBC rumstehen habe plus der geplanten 2 regentonnen , bevor mir der gedanke wieder mit dem IBC durch den kopf schwirrte ( eine ist in betrieb als siebfilter schon) könnte der haussegen anfangen schwer schief zu hängen
      ...
... wenn du verstehst, was ich meine , betreffs meines sonst lieben GöGa

dann hake ich das jetzt ab und gut ist.basta!
irgendwann möcht ich ja auch mal fertig werden und nicht nur bauen, planen ,kaufen, umdisponieren, und am ende wieder reparieren. 

ob ichs noch erlebe mal NUR am teich zu liegen und zu genießen??

liebe grüße und schönes wochenede ulla


----------



## hoffisoft (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hei

ein ibc hatt doch aussen einen rahmen. es gibt doch im baumarkt so kleine ausfahrbare stütz hilfen, die von innen so weit auseinander machen das der behälter gegen den rahmen liegt. und an den stützen dann die zwischenwand befestigen. 

gruß


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> biomaterial und im zweiten dann die patronen .....




Hallo

ich glaube nicht ,dass sich die Kombination unterschiedlichen Medien in einem Filtergehäuse sich
in irgendeiner Weise ergänzt 

Dieser Gedanke entstammt warscheinlich noch dem Experimentierstadium
mancher Hersteller oder entspricht wahrscheinlich dem Gedanken 
_von allem etwas _ und man hat das Richtige dabei   

beide Filtermedien machen genau das Selbe ! 
jedes für sich aber nur ab einer bestimmten Größe  richtig  gut

schlimmstenfalls hast Du viel Aufwand und beide Arten entfalten nicht ihre mögliche Wirksamkeit . 

m.M.   

mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hallo Karsten

das kommt bei mir daher, daß ich mich auf zig seiten belesen habe und nahezu jeder hat diese kombination mit  biomaterial und patronen nachgeschaltet.
davon bin ich ausgegangen irgendwie bei meiner planung.
über bewegt oder unbewegt hab ich mir dabei keinen kopf gemacht erstmal.

resultierend aus deiner info könnte ich mir also ein medium komplett schenken..!
ich brüte noch ein straußenei aus wenns so weitergeht..murmel*


@ hoffisoft

an den stahlrahmen habe ich auch gedacht. allerdings ist das eine runde verrohrung und da ohne verschraubung nur was einzuklemmen...kriegt das halt genug ohne zu verrutschen?
und aus welchem material ist diese stütze? und was klemme ich da ein? plexiglas? da gibts doch auch  verschiedene , wie ich gelesen habe, und nicht jedes ist geeignet.


danke an euch für die info
grüße
ulla


----------



## hoffisoft (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hei

geht immer, aber bei (i....ka) küchenschrankbeine die kann man höhen verstellen.dn 40 rohre im baumarkt alles zusammen machen ist dann alles in kunststoff.

gruß

ps: (ulla) für frau mal nicht so einfach.


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> resultierend aus deiner info könnte ich mir also ein medium komplett schenken..!
> ich brüte noch ein straußenei aus wenns so weitergeht..murmel*




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5

schön gesagt  

zumal ein großes kompaktes Volumen auch im Filter seine Vorteile hat


 


schönabend


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*



> ps: (ulla) für frau mal nicht so einfach.



ich plane, kaufe ein, bestelle !
 Göga muß dann bauen.  

nur so geht das  


aber wie gesagt,, ich bebrüte das noch.
müßte dann meine patronenanzahl deutlich erhöhen...murmel*
muß ich nochmal rumsuchen im forum hier wieviel  in einen IBC reinpassen...
weil im moment habe ich eine tonne als siebfilter in betrieb und  unter dem sieb hab ich mal die noch vorhandenen bioteile reingetan.

gruß  ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

so,  das ende naht 

im anschluß an den siebfilter  folgt nun der IBC als reiner patronenfilter.

danke nochmal an karsten, der mich auf den richtigen weg gebracht hat. 
viel arbeit und auch geld gespart. 

im moment kommt noch die  verkleidung für den winter und die abdeckung.
bilder folgen dann.

schöne grüße zum wochenende

ulla


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi ulla
bin jetzt erst darauf aufmerksam geworden.
wieviel patronen willst du da einsetzen.? 

bevor du los legst will ich da erstmal warnen....zuviele können in die hose gehen. bei einem pf sollten teichgröße, fischbesatz und durchflussmenge
grob abgestimmt sein (gehe jetzt mal nicht näher darauf ein).


was hast du überhaupt für einen durchfluss in deinem ibc?

was für patronenschwämme setzt du ein (schwammgröße)?

ist es ein hpf oder ein pf, wenns ein pf wird, vergiss nicht die späteren reinigungen mit ein zu planen.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hallo jürgen

sind schon eingesetzt 
19 patronen habe ich reinbekommen. mehr wären gegangen, dann aber zu geringer abstand der patronen,-also hab ich nochmal die verrohrung komplett geändert.
patronen 30 ppi, länge noch 75 cm, allerdings müssen sie ca 5 cm noch eingekürzt werden.
bei mir laufen BA und Skimmer per schwerkraft in einen in die erde eingelassenen IBC,-wasserhöhe ca 2/3  ,-also etwa 600l
von dort per Aquamax ca 10 m weiter unterirdisch zum siebfilter in der regentonne.von da bisher in einen biotec 10.1 -ab morgen dann per 75>110er rohr schwerkraft zum PF und wieder mit 110er zur leitung unter der erde 75iger rohr zum wasserfall des  biotops.auch das in schwerkraft.bisher hats so funktioniert,allerdings mit dem biotec 10.1
reinigung des PF einfach da ich die rohre unterlegt habe und ein kugelhahn schon am IBC dran ist.

gesamt habe ich 10cbm teich + 2,5 cbm biotop +dann ca 2cbm im umlauf wenn der zweite IBC drankommt morgen.
achso,-eine kleine UV ist dran, eine UV 25 bestellt.

an fischbesatz habe ich 3 koi ca 30 cm und 6 kleine ca 12-15 cm.
außerdem noch den restbestand goldis , shubunkins und sarassoabkömmlinge.
habe letztes jahr 30 abgegeben und dieses jahr 25 in allen größen. mehr zu fangen war unmöglich weil die pflanzen schon zu weit waren und die fische den turbo  gestartet haben.
der letzte abnehmer hat seinen teich auf 10 cbm vergrößert nachdem er bei mir war und wird die restlichen auch noch nehmen.denke, das  wir das im frühjahr angehen.

so, hoffe ich hab nix vergessen.
den durchfluß kann ich dir garnicht sagen. mein teich-und koifachmann war mehrfach da und hat sich alles angesehn.laut ihm müßte es passen.
wenn dir ein fehler auffällt laß es mich wissen.bin um jeden tipp und auch kritik dankbar.
schöne grüße
ulla


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi ulla
der durchfluss ist schon wichtig, mache dich da nochmal schlau.



> wenn dir ein fehler auffällt laß es mich wissen.



da bräuchte man bilder, kannst du welche einstellen?


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi jürgen

bilder von was genau?
den PF ? muß noch die restliche verkleidung dran.

   

gruß ulla


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi
wie ich sehe habt ihr euch für den stehnden pf entschieden.

gut finde ich, das ihr gleich eine isolierung unter der verkleidung mit anbringt. 

ihr habt auch gut mitgedacht, indem ihr die verrohrung am boden auf steinen gestzt habt. da wird euch mal eine spätere reinigung viel leichter fallen. 

den 30 ppi schaumstoff hätte ich auch genommen. 


ein kritikpunkt ist euer einlauf.

der sollte nicht direkt auf die patronen gehen. 
ideal wäre er bei eurer bauweise gegenüber gewesen.
man könnte natürlich auch die patrone die direkt am einlauf sitzt entfernen
und mit einem 90grad-bogen den wassereinlauf nach unten leiten, das wäre dann eine alternative.

aus einem werd ich aber nicht ganz schlau. 

was für ein funktion haben die oberen stangen?

dienen sie als abstandshalter für die patronen,
oder als verstrebung weil ihr keine rohre in den patronen habt?

ps: was mich natürlich auch noch interessiert...
was für ein essen hat dein göga.. dafür bekommen?


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi jürgen



> den 30 ppi schaumstoff hätte ich auch genommen



hab mich ja erst hier belesen und durchgefragt 


> der sollte nicht direkt auf die patronen gehen.
> ideal wäre er bei eurer bauweise gegenüber gewesen.
> man könnte natürlich auch die patrone die direkt am einlauf sitzt entfernen
> und mit einem 90grad-bogen den wassereinlauf nach unten leiten, das wäre dann eine alternative



er ist gegenüber und nächstes jahr soll am einlauf dann das sieb integriert werden.zeige es nochmal per bild wenn alles steht.



> was für ein funktion haben die oberen stangen?
> dienen sie als abstandshalter für die patronen,
> oder als verstrebung weil ihr keine rohre in den patron



in den rohren sind ca 15 cm lange stücke unten als halter.
das obere gestänge dient ausschließlich dazu die abstände  zu halten.



> was für ein essen hat dein göga.. dafür bekommen



wie essen??
wenn gearbeitet wird gibbet nix. 
voller bauch macht müde und dazu haben wir keine zeit 
aber ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach und werde berichten 

grüsse und wieder rausflitz arbeiten
ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi jürgen

du hattest recht, der einlauf ist direkt an den patronen. ..NOCH...

es ergab sich zwangsläufig weil der kugelhahn an die außenseite mußte um gut zugänglich zu sein.
änderung in planung und zwar:
es geht ein rohr durch die mittlere reihe der patronen und  soll da den siebfilter speisen, den wir gern im IBC integrieren möchten.
um nicht zu sagen...ich möchte 
und göga darf dann im winter basteln.
dann hätten wir das system wie es sein sollte.
und nun

ISCH HABE FERTIG :

 

die alten filterschwämme zwecks patronenimpfung eingelegt

 

GöGa dabei noch schnell das luftloch zu bohren

 

Blick von oben auf siebfilter und PF

 

das erste PF wasser fließt ins biotop


danke an die, die mir mit ratschlägen, ideen und kritik weiter geholfen haben.
fürs erste ist nun  mal ruhe angesagt betreffs filtertechnik.
die restlichen isolierungen und verkleidungen sind nur noch  hobby

lieben dank und schönen sonntag

ulla


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi ulla


> es geht ein rohr durch die mittlere reihe der patronen und soll da den siebfilter speisen, den wir gern im IBC integrieren möchten.



das ist eine super idee, die wird euch noch so mancher abschaun. 



> die alten filterschwämme zwecks patronenimpfung eingelegt



 

jetzt solltest für deinen göga aber min. ein sauerbraten springen lassen.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

DANKE jürgen

dein lob tut mir grad mächtig gut. heute gabs nur imbisessen>jägerschnitzel mit pommes--ruckzuck gemacht , weil wir bis vor  fast 17 uhr draußen geschafft haben.
aber wo du es sagst...sauerbraten mit klößen und endiviensalat  
gute idee und  GöGa steht drauf. 
das kriegt er noch diese woche,-versprochen.
als danke und --als ansporn für kommende pläne meinerseits 

außer dem siebfilter möcht ich nämlich noch einen eiweißabschäumer,-weiß nur noch nicht wo ich den am besten platzieren soll..flüster*
hättest du da eine zündende idee?
ginge das vielleicht sogar im versenkten IBC?

liebe grüße 
ulla


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hi


> hättest du da eine zündende idee?
> ginge das vielleicht sogar im versenkten IBC?



da gibts doch gerade einen fred drüber.
guckst du da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6800

außerdem kann dir da hoffisoft bei einem im behälter "versenkten" eiweißabschäumer
sicherlich besser helfen als ich, 
der hat die schon gebaut und mehr erfahrung bei solchen systemen.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: IBC abtrennen--wie?*

hab schon alle relevanten eiweißabschäumer in favoriten gespeichert nach lesen, gucken usw.
selbstredend ist  hoffisoft's abschäumer auch im kopf schon gespeichert.

dachte mir nur, vielleicht könnte ich das im versenkten IBC irgendwie gut unterbringen und hätte damit schonmal eine eiweißabscheidung bevor die pumpe das wasser zu sieb usw transportiert.
vielleicht schaut hoffisoft ja zufällig hier rein:beeten1  
und da solls hin

vv
  

gruß ulla


----------

